# Kit boxes



## tony_333 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all,
Im new here so ill start off by saying hello to everyone,
Ive search this site for roller kit box designs ive found a couple
that look interesting,
Im just wondering if theres more then ive seen, and wouldnt mind the help of members showing me there designs or pics,
Im kinda picky just cause i know i have anal neighbors,
Im looking for designs that have multiple boxes attached
Links to sites would be much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Tony,

Check out these two sites. The first on you can do a search of the forum from the tab on the left side of the screen. The second link takes you to links to roller websites.


http://rollerpigeon.com/

http://www.nbrconline.com/Membership.aspx?sub=WEBSITES


----------



## tony_333 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dexter,
Thanks for the links,
Been all over those sites multiple times, trying to determine 
what style i like.


----------

